# Free Fishing Trip



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Heading to change the oil in the truck and then would like to get out on the water but would prefer to go out with someone. I know it's short notice but I'm on a tight sked. 

I got the gas and bait, you just bring your drink, eat, poles and fishing lic. 
Should be back around 1000 to check and see if anyone wants to go. 

Plan is to run out and try for trigger, AJ, and grouper if it is open. Got to look at the website. I don't have any Beeliner holes but maybe we will get lucky. Most likely troll for some kings on the way in for a little while if not to hot.


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

i am open when and where give me a call t.j.850-791-7288


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I would love to join ya brother but I am stuck here in Okinawa...Will give you a holler when I get home.

Mike


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Drove by your house last weekend Murph, came down with Robert and 6 of his buddies for a last weekend bash before he leaves for Bama. Found our shark hole and caught around 15 small ones. All released. Headed over to Mcrea for aquapalooza. Hate I missed ya. Was a fun time. When you headed back out?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you get a new phone? I called and it didn't sound like your voice mail. Give me a call on my cell when you get a chance.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I called tj and something came up. Anyone else?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

sure wish I could Murph....good luck


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Deeplines said:


> I called tj and something came up. Anyone else?



Are you out of pcola or Destin? Would love to go if out of destin...Adam 706-573-4543


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang Murph, If I didn't have the kids I'd be all over it. Looks like we are heading to the outcast shark tourney. Good luck on the trip.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------

